# Ever seen your parents naked?



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Unfortunately, yes. :um :afr


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

Yes I have seen them, my country's sauna culture force everyone to see each other naked.. :um


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Secretaz said:


> Yes I have seen them, my country's sauna culture force everyone to see each other naked.. :um


say wut?



Wikipedia said:


> There are five million inhabitants and over two million saunas in Finland - an average of one per household.[1] For Finnish people the sauna is a place to relax in with friends and family, and a place for physical and mental relaxation as well. Finns think of saunas not as a luxury, but as a necessity. Before the rise of public health care and nursery facilities, almost all Finnish mothers gave birth in saunas.


This is hilarious. :haha


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

my mom - not since i was very young. dont remember
my dad - accidently walked in on him in the bathroom when i was like 12. :afr


----------



## Daft (Jan 5, 2012)

I'd forgotten about it, but thanks for the reminder.


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

Daft said:


> I'd forgotten about it, but thanks for the reminder.


lol


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

arnie said:


> This is hilarious. :haha


You laugh at my country's culture huh? :bat


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Yes, both, unfortunately.


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

arnie said:


> Yes.  Feel free to spank me :spank


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

thankfully, no :afr


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

Skyloft said:


> I walked in both of them while they were "creating" my little brother when I was seven. Eugh..


oh my. ew.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

If I did I would drive myself straight to the local psych ward immediately after lol


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

Only mom, when I was younger


----------



## SambaBus (Apr 26, 2012)

This thread is hilarious. To answer the question, no neither.


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

No. Thankfully.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

I did when I was younger, but back then it isn't a big deal.


----------



## Dark Alchemist (Jul 10, 2011)

Yes, both on different occasions. Grandma too. uke


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

:afr I'm forever scared for life always knock.....just knock.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Skyloft said:


> I walked in both of them while they were "creating" my little brother when I was seven. Eugh..


:lol Oh I feel so sorry for you.


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

My dad used to sleep naked so i'd get up to get something to drink in the middle of the night and sometimes run into his naked a** doing the same thing. He'd be like "what's up son?" all casually not even bothering to explain why he couldn't have at least put a robe on or something.


----------



## Matomi (Sep 4, 2011)

:afr


----------



## A SAD Finn (Sep 16, 2007)

Yep, hundreds of times in a sauna. The number of people close to me who I've seen naked greatly outnumbers those who I've not.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Unfortunately, yes.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Yes, as a kid though, but not.. entirely.


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

Yes, both. You guys make such a big deal out of it.


----------



## Awkto Awktavious (May 11, 2011)

God no!
If I did I wouldn't be reading this cause I would've ripped my eyes out of my socket.
But then, the last thing I would have seen are my parents naked...*shudder* lol


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Unfortunately... Thanks for reminding me now I need to go repress the memory again.

uke


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

I did, bits and parts years ago~ x.x


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

Would it make a difference if your parents were hot?

When I first saw the name of this thread, I thought, "ughh" as I pictured the times I'd seen my parents naked

But what if they had good bodies, the kind of bodies that housewives and husbands in Orange County have, would it still be as gross cause their your parents?

Yeah, I'm thinking about it, about my parents having tight toned bodies at their age and it's grossing me OUT.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

letitrock said:


> Would it make a difference if your parents were hot?
> 
> When I first saw the name of this thread, I thought, "ughh" as I pictured the times I'd seen my parents naked
> 
> ...


I think it would still be grossed if your parents were hot and young, because then you'd be thinking stuff like, "Wow my mom/dad is hot, I'd do them". Then you'd hear yourself and wish you could die.


----------



## Puppet Master (Jan 1, 2012)

Dad only since he is averse to wearing anything other than a housecoat he either refuses to close or barely closes because he's to fat. It's a truly nauseating and horrifying sight.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

No I haven't...thank you sweet baby jebus. That would be disastrous.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

No, thank goodness!  If I was to see them naked, I'd be scarred for life.


----------



## Ironpain (Aug 8, 2010)

Is there were scarred option lol? 

There's more a chance they uhm walked in on me, I was raised by both my grandmother and mother in a two bedroom apartment with one bathroom so you can uhm imagine the times I've accidentally had them walk in on me getting dressed since my grandma shared closet space with me in my room and is always coming in and out. 

There was always a chance she'd walk in on me or my mom or they'd both catch me uhm in my chair when I needed to get some relief (and my room door can't close all the way otherwise I would close it and lock it but they walk by to the bathroom and then I'm in my chair fapping (yeah never mind) Over all yes they have seen me and I have sometimes chosen the wrong moment to ask one of them something and have walked in on them for sure. 

Every young teen dred's walking in on his parents naked in any capacity


----------



## dragongirl (Apr 6, 2011)

SomebodyWakeME said:


> My dad used to sleep naked so i'd get up to get something to drink in the middle of the night and sometimes run into his naked a** doing the same thing. He'd be like "what's up son?" all casually not even bothering to explain why he couldn't have at least put a robe on or something.


omg ewwwwwwwwww


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

SomebodyWakeME said:


> My dad used to sleep naked so i'd get up to get something to drink in the middle of the night and sometimes run into his naked a** doing the same thing. He'd be like "what's up son?" all casually not even bothering to explain why he couldn't have at least put a robe on or something.


Lol, ur dad is awesome.


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

Yupp. Both of em'. My dad when I was little & my mom on a daily bases since she likes to roam around the house naked before as well as after taking a shower. :blank


----------



## nemesis1 (Dec 21, 2009)

Hearing them having sex is more damaging :afr


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

nemesis1 said:


> Hearing them having sex is more damaging :afr


On my behalf they're equally damaging. :um


----------



## someguy8 (Sep 10, 2010)

I walked into the bathroom right after my dad took a shower when i was 3-4 that i still remember. I was too young to think much of it, i was more scared of my dad yelling at me to get out. lol.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Yeah, both of them


----------



## Elixir (Jun 19, 2012)

My mum lol. thankfully, I've never seen my dad naked.:sus


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

A lot, and not only them but my friend's mother in the holiday video she made us watch.


----------



## Whitney (Oct 2, 2008)

I remember taking baths with my mom when I was very young. So I remember seeing her naked but it wasn't a big deal. My dad, no, not that I remember.


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

odd_one_out said:


> A lot, and not only them but my friend's mother in the holiday video she made us watch.


Uh, why would she do that? Sounds a bit creepy.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

leave me alone said:


> Uh, why would she do that? Sounds a bit creepy.


She lacks embarrassment about all kinds of things.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I heard my step-mother screaming many times when my room was next to theirs. I used to go to my sister's room to escape the noise. Even if I covered my ears with a pillow and blankets I could still hear it. She is so disgusting. It was old lady voice screaming/moaning too. She was 60 at the time.


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

Both....more than once. Can't erase it from my visual memory. DAMN IT.


----------

